# Some free betta art/editing <3



## The Halfmoon Lover (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello everyone! I've gotten into editing betta fish and I would love to do some of yours! I can practically do anything, add a background, their name really fancy, make em look watercolored or a different material, shapes, frames, etc etc. So far I mostly just do black background with colors that pop on the betta, but feel free to tell me what you have in mind and I'll make it work!
Should probably do a form but can't think of one rn so I'll just do it later XD
Examples:


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Ooh the pictures look amazing! Hehe if you want you can do mines...


----------



## The Halfmoon Lover (Mar 7, 2021)

@AlphaBettas 
Sorry for the wait, since you were the only one I kinda played around with him, I don't know if this was Atticus so if it wasn't feel free to tell me so I can change em! Hope you like it and tell me if you'd wan't me to change anything or do any more


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

The Halfmoon Lover said:


> @AlphaBettas
> Sorry for the wait, since you were the only one I kinda played around with him, I don't know if this was Atticus so if it wasn't feel free to tell me so I can change em! Hope you like it and tell me if you'd wan't me to change anything or do any more
> View attachment 1028399
> 
> ...


Haha they look so cool! What platform did you use?


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Halfmoon
See what you can do with Kaleidy!


----------



## The Halfmoon Lover (Mar 7, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Haha they look so cool! What platform did you use?


I _technically _used two platforms, one for getting rid of the backround (backround eraser is it's name ) and picmonkey is where I did most of the work, although I do use canvas when I'm on mobile, but don't tell anybody because the results on canvas don't look as good XD
I'm glad you liked them


----------



## The Halfmoon Lover (Mar 7, 2021)

MABetta said:


> Halfmoon
> See what you can do with Kaleidy!


Wow, what a pretty gal, and I love the name! I'll see what I can do, however, the last pic is a bit blurry, I can still use it but it might not come out as good. If you have another picture or if you can take another that would be great! If not, no worries, I'll make it work 
And if there's any wording and/or something else you'd want me to add then feel free to say anytime


----------

